# What can I feed woody for breakfast?



## Woody2012 (Dec 29, 2012)

What can I give woody for breakfast as I've been away this weekend and I've just gone to feed him and thes only enough for tonight and not the morning! My hubby neglected to tell me that we were running low!

So what can I give him to eat in the morning guys? Just until I can get his food in the Afternoon?

Thanks


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

got any rice? plain boiled rice will do - and if you have any chicken you can boil with it even better, but don't stress over it.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Scrambled egg! Remember in the wild they would not eat every day.....so Woody will survive.


----------



## Woody2012 (Dec 29, 2012)

Ah thanks! I know it's not really a massive deal but really feel mean going to work and not feeding him 

Thanks heaps for your suggestions, I'll take a look what I've got in the cupboard!


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

A tin of tuna. Ive always got one on stand by in case I forget to defrost the raw food.


----------

